# Video rig setup (audio monitor)



## Dave Roderick (Jan 1, 2023)

I need to upload some video to YouTube and rumble.  This is a budget minded deal.  I have an S22, Note 9, an S7 edge, and a Galaxy tab 10.1.  I have recorded and uploaded with this equipment in the past.  I use one to record, another as a video monitor with mirroring software.   I want to add an audio monitor.   What is the best way to do that? Thanks.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 6, 2023)

i would say get a pc and use that for your recording??


----------



## thewan (Sunday at 7:45 PM)

I see you use android. Android has terrible audio latency. It is not suitable for audio monitoring, or anything audio in general really, besides audio consumption. Get an iphone if you must use a phone, but even if you get one, this is not the right place to ask as this community is computer focused. Not many with extensive knowledge of phones pass by this place.


----------

